# Guide to PC transformers & extension leads



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

I've noticed some confusion over using an extension lead with a PC, perhaps this will help.

First of all, the myth that you cannot use a 240V extension lead; providing you have a suitable lead, there is no problem. So why do the transformer manufacturers say otherwise? In the UK, all building sites use 110V equipment. This is because under normal conditions it is virtually impossible to get a lethal shock from 110V. Therefore, the use of a 240V lead to a remote transformer is not permitted.

So what is a suitable lead? There is likely to be a surge when the PC starts up which could blow a 5A fuse in a standard "cassette" extension lead. Furthermore, a low capacity lead will cause a higher voltage drop. You need a heavy-duty open reel type that is suitable for 2-3kW, this will have a 13A fuse. If you are using it without an RCD, then get one with a RCD plug.

Nige


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks Nige, that's cleared that urban myth up then!

Dave


----------



## RenoSport182 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi there Nige, you seem to know a fair bit about this transformer lark so could you answer me this question.

I am about to buy a PC hence why i looked at your post here.

Here is a description of a transformer i've just bought for a bargain price! will this be ok for using a PC with??

Details:
110 volt Power Supplies Transformer, heavy duty, 2KVA , British Manufacture, JTE Manchester. Incomer 230 volt,32 amp Circuit Breaker, 4 x outgoing ways with 110 volt - 16 amp sockets. Suit Buider, Electrical Contractor etc. Can be plugged in direct to 230 volt 13 amp socket if required.

Ok?? or have i bought the wrong thing?

Cheers


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

RenoSport182 said:


> 2KVA


You could run half a dozen PCs from that!

It will be a heavy bugger though, sounds like it's in a distribution box rather than a portable unit. You may find you could sell it and buy a smaller one.

Nige

PS Hey! It let me say bugger!


----------



## RenoSport182 (Apr 1, 2006)

Mini_Nigel said:


> You could run half a dozen PCs from that!
> 
> It will be a heavy bugger though, sounds like it's in a distribution box rather than a portable unit. You may find you could sell it and buy a smaller one.
> 
> ...


Why didnt i see this reply earlier before i parted with my cash!

You certainly know your stuff, heavy you say i can hardly lift it!! think i'll look into buying a portable one (yellow ones) guess they are easy enough to move about.

I couldnt believe how heavy it was, think it will be a pain to use to be honest lugging it about.

Cheers Nige.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Mini_Nigel said:


> You could run half a dozen PCs from that!
> 
> It will be a *heavy bugger *though, sounds like it's in a distribution box rather than a portable unit. You may find you could sell it and buy a smaller one.
> 
> Nige


You're not joking about the weight.

I've just got a 3.3KVA to run multiple PC's at the same time from. It weighs an absolute ton. I can't see me lugging this one around.


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

so what KVA transformer would you need to run a PC.. god it all gets confusing lol


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

750 will do


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

so would a 1KVA transformer run a PC happily then?


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

750kva is perfect it's the single outlet lightweight one :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

will this be ok http://www.atsite.co.uk/showproduct.aspx?productid=6608&affiliateid=10050 ?

atSite 1.5KVA 2 x 16A Transformer

£39 free postage!!


----------



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

Bet that weighs a ton. The 750VA one is heavy enough but still feasible to carry around, but the more power you add, the heavier it'll be. Nice price though.


----------

